# نصائح منزلية



## GACKLEN (15 نوفمبر 2008)

:Love_Letter_Send:*لتسهيل إدخال الخيط في الإبرة، قوم برش رأس الخيط بمثبت الشعر 

:Love_Letter_Send:
لفتح ظرف حيث أغلق بالصمغ بلا أن يتمزق، ضعه في الفريزر بضع ساعات، ثم أدخل سكين وافتحه، وستتمكن أيضاً من إغلاقه مجدداً. 

:Love_Letter_Send:
* الشموع ستستمر مشتعلة مدة أطول إن وضعت في الفريزر على الأقل ثلاث ساعات قبل الإشعال 
:Love_Letter_Send:

للتخلص من المأكولات المحروقة في أي وعاء، ضع كم نقطة من صابون الجلي مع بعض الماء ليغطي قعر الوعاء، واغليه على النار. 
 :Love_Letter_Send:

لا ترمي العصير المتبقي في البراد، بل ضعه في قالب الثلج ليجمد كمكعبات، وسيكون رائعاً بأي لون داخل أي كوب عصير آخر. 
 :Love_Letter_Send:

للتخلص من النمل، ارسم على الأرض خطاً بالطباشير، فالنمل لن يحاول عبور هذا الخط!! 

:Love_Letter_Send:
عندما تدخل في أصبعك شوكة رفيعة، ضع على المكان شريطاً لاصقاً ثم انزعه بسرعة وستخرج الشوكة المؤذية معه وبلا ألم، وهذا أفضل من الملقط والإبرة! 

:Love_Letter_Send:
منقول *


----------



## candy shop (16 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا على النصائح الهامه

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (18 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جاكلين
على النصائح الجميلة
مودتى​


----------



## +pepo+ (23 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسـى على النصائح ديه مرســـى


----------



## بج بيشو (5 يوليو 2009)

نصائح مفيدة جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (11 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يوليو 2009)

ميررررسى على النصائح

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (13 يوليو 2009)

_نصائح مهمه شكرا _​


----------

